# Six Nato warships to sail into Liverpool this weekend for visit



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Any body in the Merseyside area over the weekend, six NATO ships on the Cruise Terminal, should be quite a sight.

Six Nato warships to sail into Liverpool this weekend for visit

Read more: Liverpool Echo http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/2013...kend-for-visit-100252-33113459/#ixzz2PWXqkT8O


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

morning compass rose,today.05:22.re:six nato warships to sail into Liverpool this week end for visit.watched your link.it should be quiet a site to see.it will certainly bring out the crowds.wish I was there.thanks for a happy thread.have a good day,ben27


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*NATO Ships On Exercise In Liverpool*

"This demanding exercise .... allows the armed forces to practise the wide variety of skills needed by today’s military. Skills such as counter piracy, narcotics and insurgency operations ..."

Liverpool. Where better to practise and develop those skills? (Jester)


----------

